# Ted Nugent Can Blow It Out His Ear!



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Just went over to his Site that I have been on for years.Now the idiot is wanting $20 to get on :flame: 

Oh well never like his Music that much anyway.And I don't care to watch his Show anymore. :shrug: 

big rockpile


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2007)

No warning in advance? I bet the membership dropped a lot overnight.


----------



## DrippingSprings (Sep 22, 2004)

well he got caught pretending to be jim zumbo after the whole zumbo anti assault weapon fiasco and some of my buddies from gamefowl website was smoking him pretty hard about it. Some had thousands of posts and were banned for pointing out that they could prove it was him pretending to be zumbo defending himself.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

I know he has done alot of good for young hunters in the past, haven't been on his site lately though.

He was supposed to be the feature spreaker at the annual Wis Bowhunters convention, but cancelled out shortly before the date after everyone bought tickets. Not alot of happy Bowhunters. Prolly had a good a reason. :shrug:


----------



## RoyalOaksRanch (Nov 14, 2003)

did he truely get caught pretending to be Zumbo or is it just rumor?
I dont care for him , never really have, but I thought he was one step away from carreer suicide when he tried to do that "Upgrade Zumbo" crap...


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I won't really talk bad about him.He has said a few things that I wish I had to the AR people.Plus he has done some off the wall things in his past and is trying to make up for them now.

But paying to get on his Site is just too much.I had another Guy tell me its still Free but I can't get in it :shrug: I don't know if I'm doing something wrong or what.But I keep coming up with I need an account which cost $20.

big rockpile


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

I never cared much for his politics, and his only memorable guitar riff takes less than five minutes to learn.


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

Haggis said:


> I never cared much for his politics, and his only memorable guitar riff takes less than five minutes to learn.


Maybe so, but how much have you done to fight the animal and gun rights attackers? I do not care for Nugent too much either, but I support him using his assets to fight those who wish to impose their bambi loving ways on the rest of us.


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

I guess he got you in a Stranglehold. 

RF


----------



## woodspirit (Aug 3, 2005)

Who is Zumbo?


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

jross said:


> Maybe so, but how much have you done to fight the animal and gun rights attackers?


I haven't done anything, won't do anything, and don't care if he has or has not; I still don't like his politics, and I think his guitar riffs are simple.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Yeah for us that are out of the loop. Who is Zumbo?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Big Dave said:


> Yeah for us that are out of the loop. Who is Zumbo?


http://blog.kingsoutdoorworld.com/2007/02/21/jim-zumbo-in-hot-water-for-ar-ak-rifle-comments/

"I call them âassaultâ rifles, which may upset some people. Excuse me, maybe Iâm a traditionalist, but I see no place for these weapons among our hunting fraternity. Iâll go so far as to call them âterroristâ rifles. They tell me that some companies are producing assault rifles that are âtackdrivers.â


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Welcome to the new TedNugent.com!
Huge upgrades have been made to Uncle Tedâs official site and many more are coming!
Weâre unleashing a special subscription Campfire Zone of TedNugent.com â it will be full of exclusive content and a subscription will also give you access to Talkback, the intensely over-the-top educational, entertaining and always controversial message board.
If you are a current Talkback Warrior, TedNugent.com is giving you a free one-year subscription to the site; just log in at the top right corner, and you are READY TO ROCK! If you need any help, please e-mail [email protected]
http://www.tnugent.com/hunting/


So if you were already registered its free for a year. Personally I wouldnt pay $20 to join ANY message board


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well being from the Detroit, Michigan area - I have always liked Terrible Ted Nugent and his music (I still have my original albums and saw him in concert many times). Alas, some things change and I guess that ol' Ted must have caught some of that "Cat Scratch Fever" afterall....... :stars: 

Or those crazy days of his from the 70's and 80's are finally catching up on him!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Dad (Feb 17, 2007)

I like what he stands for....like that he's not afraid to say what he stands for....and like his show 'Spirit of the Wild'....

_But...I haven't been on his site in a while and didn't hear about the other Zumbo stuff :shrug: _


----------



## ricky (Jul 31, 2006)

Account > Account > Login


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Don't have an account yet? Sign up for a TedNugent.com account. Membership is free and will also allow you to shop in the TedNugent.com Store


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Fields marked require an entry. Email address: Password: 


personally i like uncle ted i like his politics and his preachings about drugs and booze. matter of fact he has turned me on to this simple life i embark apon.grew up with his music and i think his writeings and playing are top notch, or better than i can do. so to me he is good. just my 2 cents and it is about 1 cent too much


----------

